# Long term parking Dublin Airport



## Shawady (26 Jan 2012)

I have to use the long term car parking facilites at the airport next month for the first time in a couple of years.
When I was on the DAA website I could pre-book it. I never did this before and it looks a lot cheaper than the last time I was out there.
I was quoted €35 for a week in the Blue Long term car park. Is this a new car park or the old 'long term' one?


----------



## callybags (26 Jan 2012)

The blue one is the one up at the back of the airport- towards Ballymun.

You would need to allow 30 minutes to get from car to terminal.


----------



## Shawady (26 Jan 2012)

Cheers Callybags. Just looked at the map of DA and the Red one seems to be the one I used before. I assume there is a regular shuttle bus from both.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2012)

http://www.dublinairport.com/gns/to-from-the-airport/car-parking/long-term.aspx


----------



## Sandals (26 Jan 2012)

If your on Pigsback and book through them for the parking you earn piggypoints!!!!


----------



## gipimann (26 Jan 2012)

Check out http://www.parksmart.ie/ for some alternative parking options.

I haven't used the site (as yet), so haven't got an opinion on the various offerings.  I did have a query regarding a price I saw on the site, emailed the customer helpline and had a reply the following morning.


----------



## huskerdu (29 Jan 2012)

If you use a DAA carpark, it is a fair bit cheaper to book online 24 hours in advance. 
I forgot last time and it hurt to have to pay the extra. 

We used the blue carpark, which is the furthest away. It was off peak and the shuttle bus service was fine. It is best to schedule 30 minutes, we were much quicker than that, but the bus arrived very quickly.


----------



## Gondola (29 Jan 2012)

I am a user of the red/blue DAA car park. Never any trouble with the shuttle, the payment going through or anything.
I think it is quite convenient and relatively quick.
Access is via electronic reading of your reg plate (it has always worked for us). However, make sure you have the card you use for the actual payment with you when you access the car park. The laser/credit card needs to be inserted into the machine should registration plate reading fail.


----------



## declanja (29 Jan 2012)

I always use Long term Blue. I travel on the M50 northbound and turn off at the Naul exit. I think this is faster than taking the official airport route and makes up for being a bit away. Anyone agree or disagree?


----------

